

Vim-foreplay becomes vim-fireplace - Clojure quasi-repl - c-oreills
https://github.com/tpope/vim-fireplace

======
c-oreills
I spent much of yesterday playing around with this and it's a great way to
interact with Clojure.

cpp evaluates the (innermost) form under the cursor, leading to very fast
iterations as you code. It even works inside tests, so you can selectively run
unit tests as you're working on functions. Super productive!

